# A big front yard garden railroad



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

A funny vid that caught my eye.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I must be blind.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

We have done that one before Cliffy but can you spot the errors? 

Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting, I had IE-11 tracking protection turned on and the video wasn't showing up. Videos didn't show up on Facebook either.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

HAHA I have to admit if I could, I probably would....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

The most glaring error, to me at least, is that it appeared that he was using the train brake stand for a throttle. He also used three short toots as a crossing signal - three shorts is the signal for backing up. There probably are more, but those two stood out the most for me.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

Another error, of sorts, is that he is running from the left-hand side of the cab (contrary to North American practice). However, diesels from that era were fitted with dual control stands and the long hood was frequently designated as the "front," so I'm not sure whether he was backing out of the engine shed and going back into it in forward or vice versa. It's a tough call.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nit pickers..... Lol. It was funny, if all go,s well in tonites lottery, I could be in the market for one tomorrow...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nit pickers..... Lol. It was funny, if all go,s well in tonites lottery, I could be in the market for one tomorrow...


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dave M 

In the EARLY days of "road switches" like the Alco RS-1/2/3 and the EMD GP-7/9, they were set up for " long hood first" as crew protection. However, since there be "a lot of PhotoShopping [or the video equivalent] goin' on" in that clip, I am pretty sure overall effect was all that the producers wanted. 

BTW, how do you suppose the postal service person got the mail into a box that far off the ground?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Get real this could not happen in this day and age. To many HMOS. Later RJD


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Well spotted Dave! 
Also, at the end of the first outside shot when passing in front of the car you can just see another loco pushing the yellow one at the 013 second mark. 
You can also see the smudgy bit where they blended the two composted videos/images together just before the sidewalk goes over the track.

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"BTW, how do you suppose the postal service person got the mail into a box that far off the ground?"

Ha! Ha!
Good one, Jim;

I just figured that postal service person had one of those grabber extensions, that were used in the old grocery and dry goods stores. There is a LOT of fantasy in that clip, but face it, state lotteries ARE selling dreams. (I have also heard/read that those "dreams" sometimes turn into nightmares for the lottery winners.)

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 07 Jan 2014 02:13 PM 
Dave M 

BTW, how do you suppose the postal service person got the mail into a box that far off the ground? 

Air mail. Happens all over the country.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah you're Right Todd, a Google image search turned up a bunch. How funny!


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I’m surprised nobody noticed the fake crossing sign. 

This was filmed at the Northwest Railway Museum in Snoqualmie WA. The locomotive is the last RSD-4 left. She is former Kennecott Copper Corporation 201. Even though she is operable for the commercial Ex-U.S. Army 4012 was used to push the locomotive. As you can see 4012 was edited out. The house is also CGI.

Here is a link to the museums blog: http://trainmuseum.blogspot.com/2013/06/winning-lottery.html


----------

